# 06 honda rincon



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

Im looking for a rear diff does anyone have one? if so let me know asap!! or has anyone rebuilt one? it looks like I need to spend another 350 on tools?
thanks


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

What all do you need? I have a good housing with new bearings but r&p are shot. 

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, big red gear reduction, home made radiator relocater

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------

